# Gen2 1.4 P1011 bad PCV?



## Slazster (May 15, 2021)

What results did you get on the compression test?


----------



## 02SilverAvant (May 29, 2021)

Slazster said:


> What results did you get on the compression test?


I forget off hand but wanna say like 175-180 across board....why you ask?


----------



## 02SilverAvant (May 29, 2021)

Replaced all 3 PCVs and it still throws p1101. Any ideas before the car gets traded in?


----------



## Slazster (May 15, 2021)

02SilverAvant said:


> Replaced all 3 PCVs and it still throws p1101. Any ideas before the car gets traded in?


That is a MAF code, no? Are you sure the air box isn't obstructed or something is off with the MAF sensor?


----------



## 02SilverAvant (May 29, 2021)

My buddy did replace the maf sensor which didn’t help. We tried a new air filter also which didn’t help either.

while the code is for maf after some research a lot of other things can cause the light and it’s usually not the maf.. Going try and clean the throttle body out and run some sea foam through the intake


----------



## Slazster (May 15, 2021)

02SilverAvant said:


> My buddy did replace the maf sensor which didn’t help. We tried a new air filter also which didn’t help either.
> 
> while the code is for maf after some research a lot of other things can cause the light and it’s usually not the maf.. Going try and clean the throttle body out and run some sea foam through the intake


Do you have a scan tool to check the fuel trims?


----------



## 02SilverAvant (May 29, 2021)

I did they are fine. One thing I thought was odd was the throttle position sensor was reading 20% at idle with AC off and when the surging would start it would jump from 15-20%. I’m leaning towards throttle body being bad but figured it’d throw a code for that.


----------



## Slazster (May 15, 2021)

02SilverAvant said:


> I did they are fine. One thing I thought was odd was the throttle position sensor was reading 20% at idle with AC off and when the surging would start it would jump from 15-20%. I’m leaning towards throttle body being bad but figured it’d throw a code for that.


I would go with the throttle body then. Poking around, it looks like it could be the throttle body. I am seeing some people getting that P code and they clean the throttle body and it fixes it.


----------

